# port isabel area



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

looking for a backseat. kitchen pass is good monday thru thursday next week. would like to hit snook, trout, reds, etc inshore. i will buy gas, ice, etc. if i don't have to rent a hotel and can stay with you i can spring for some great meals! prefer non-smoker. 
i usually fish by myself, as i enjoy the sounds and solitude of nature, but i don't wanna drag my boat down there.
would like to get 2-3 days in. will bring 2 combos and 1 tackle bag.
let's fish a bunch and have some amazing dinners. and breakfasts. and lunches!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

never mind. way too much wind in the latest weather update.


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Wind dies down tommorrow. Should be awesome fishing also!!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

can't get down there today, unfortunately. monday it's 17mph, and 24mph tuesday. dang it.


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Caught 2 bull reds and one oversize black drum. In the llm
It was a good day to be out on the water yesterday.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

that's awesome! haven't battled a red in 2 years... lottsa trout, but no reds. wish i could have gone down there. if the wind was moving so much i would have dragged the boat this morning.
sounds like a good day for you. 
g-dang it. just checked the winds and only 14mph all day and half of tomorrow before they pick up. weather channel sucks sometimes...
now my wife is going to rio grande city and i'm staying here to babysit the dogs...


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

I am also debating heading out today. I just got out of work right now. Ohhh the debates. sad_smiles


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

upon further review, i'm getting a kitchen pass to fish seadrift wed and thu!


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Well next time you are down pm me. I want to catch more trout than reds.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks, david. will do! had a blast at seadrift fishing off a 16' scooter. weather sucked, but still caught 5 reds and a trout in an hour and a half! that was very 2cool!


----------

